# Worried and frightened.



## wannabemum42 (Sep 12, 2005)

I feel rotten today. my back is killing me, like day two of AF but I am not bleeding.

It's exceptionally sore, right down the bottom end of my back, like a really bad period. 

Been like this since 7.15am and I was up being sick at 4.45am.

Yesterday in Asda I was alone shopping and went all dizzy and had a violent red hot flush in my face...really hot, it felt like I was suddenly in front of a raging fire

The staff brought me a chair.

It's the nearest I have ever come to fainting, scared the hell out of me.

I'm so fed up of feeling like this...all these pains and feelings. I just want it over. I'm sore and bloated all the time, it's a nightmare.

I feel so mixed up.

Sorry to go on but I really want to cry my eyes out. I'm so scared of bleeding and it all coming to a stop.

I'm worried sick that AF is coming because of these pains. I am on Cyclogest but I have never felt pains like this to date.

Sorry to be negative like this.

I am now day 8 past EC, day 6 past ET.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Just wanted to send you some hugs  

Sounds like you are having a real hard time at the mo - i can't give you any advice but just wanted to say good luck.

XXXXXX

Sarah (its horrible not knowing whats happening isn't it?)


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

aww wannabemum-so sorry that you are feeling so unwell hunni.what a scare you must of had in asda hunni.lol.try to rest and take it abit easier if you feel so bad.we are all thinking of you and i hope you start to feel better soon.lol.xx.i do hope you get a good result after all this.we go through so much and it is so so stressful.i am going for a blood test today to get a clear result as to what is going on with me as i am still on drugs but no af or any signs of it coming either really feint lines that i now think i am seeing things and arent there at all so this is the final thing that can put my mind at rest.lol.xx.thinking of you and lots of          for you hunni.goodluck.lol.x


----------



## B3ar (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi Diane

I have sent you and IM but just wanted to give you a







and say, try to stay positive hun the feelings you are getting are normal.

Love
Bear
x


----------



## soulcyster (Apr 6, 2005)

Wannabemum - I also had a horrible dizzy spell when I was in Homebase on Saturday.  I am also really really bloated - it's so uncomfortable!!


----------



## wannabemum42 (Sep 12, 2005)

Tweetie...how awful for you, I'd be up the wall more than I already am...really hope it comes right for youxxxxxxxxxx

Bear:I have added you, looking forward to a chat...and thanks for the empathy xxx

Soul: Glad you are feeling 'poo' too, keeps me sane knowing I'm not the only one !!!!!!!...best of british to you..xxx

Sarah: Fanks for the lovely cyber hugs....made me smile.


----------



## lynette-m (Aug 7, 2005)

hi wannabemum, can understand your worries but hold in there and try your best to stay positive.i know you may not think so right now but these symptoms can also still mean positive things for you.with my 1st 2 pregnancies i was having dizzy spells all the time.just came on me quick and always when i was out in public.cyclogest is apparently suppossed to make your body have the symptoms of af (nurse told me in hospital)..also lots of women on the other threads had all them symptoms and got bfp,s! iv read every thread since i started getting my bad backache but reading them helped me feel positive again! hope your feeling better later,take care lynette.x


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi wannabemum ,
Sorry to read you are having a bad day   .
I think we all have good days and bad days though . Try not to analise every little pain though or you will drive yourself   , as the others said theres lots of people who get AF type pains right up untill they get a BFP . Try and take each day as it comes , take it steady , rest if you want , be kind to yourself and keep drinking lots of water and a litre of milk ecah day .
Sending you loads of   &  
Freespirit x x x


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi Dianne
Big hugs to you   take it easy and make sure you drink lots of fluid! xxx


----------

